# Turn offs



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Just wondering something. Does your dh or so do "things" that specifically turn you off?

I find myself laying in bed, reading, or ready for dh to come to bed and turn off light, "hit the sack" time...and he does things, that HAD I having even the most REMOTE feeling like wanting to "get it on" he does STUPID things to turn me off RIGHT before or during the day that just makes my ON switch flip to the OFF side!

Such as:

Standing in the bathroom doorway TRIMMING HIS NOSE HAIRS, or WORSE plucking them out! Yank, yank. OMG. How painful...and hence NOT ROMATIC or sex inducing.....

Uh, hello, DH? I've asked you fourteen times PLEASE DO NOT DO that on MY PLANET!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

oh ya, my H does things that turn me off all the time. he's goofy. he'll make jokes when he comes on to me. or he'll say something else, like today when he came on to me he said, 'are you getting bigger.' nice dude. He was referring to my boobs, but either way its a turn off.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Really hate the smell of cheese and onion crisps !!! the smell is just a major
turn off


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

Omg.. if we throw hints at each other during the day about "getting it on" then he normally goes to bed befor i do and i have walked into the room and he'll be sittin on MY side of the bed, pickin his nose and flicking them on the floor..... ewwwww totally gross... even worse, we'll be doin our thing, and he'll stick his thumb in his mouth... like totally turned off.. i could go on and on ... men can be so weird sometimes...


----------



## 1nurse (Jan 21, 2009)

My big turn offs gotta be smoking, I'm an ex smoker. Can't STAND the smell, yellow teeth, hands, etc.. Also hate people who constantly swear in everyday conversation. They drop the f bomb every other word.


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

Using the bathroom and not closing the door.

FARTING....CONSTANTLY...then saying "sorry". Well, if you were truly sorry you 1-wouldn't do it, or 2-take it to another room/outside

Hands down his pants scratching/rearranging himself. 

Oh...and twisting my nipples like he's trying to tune a radio...um...HELLO?


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I hate when he cooks and cleans in the kitchen because its hodge podge and after he's done I can't find anything. He throws sharp knives in the kitchen drawer, blade up.. stuff like that.
Another thing is salt and pepper all over the counters and floor... geee..... talk about spreading it around.
It ends up all over.
Bottles of sauces and dressings all with 2 inches at the bottom, dozens of them in the fridge door.
I threw a bunch away a few months ago and now it looks the same.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

We have already agreed, when we move, he gets the basement and can make a cooking show set kitchen down there..........

his own and stay out of my kitchen. He gets the whole basement and he is very happy with that. He says he's going to remodel it with deer heads, sports posters, a HDTV the size of the whole wall.
He is excited about it.

While I will have my own level as well as my own kitchen. We should not have to divorce then.

lol


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Wearing boxer shorts and a white t shirt to bed.

I sleep commando....why can't he? I love SKIN to SKIN.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah, I don't get the clothes to bed thing either. If you want some action, you have to take time to remove them.  Skin to skin is the only way!  I've been "commando" for decades...

MsStacy - I agree. I try to keep it out of the way. When I was in the Navy, a buddy of mine & I had a running "contest" (we'd eat chili and load up on the tobasco, ham & bean soup, etc.). One day on the flight deck (of an aircraft carrier) he let one go, I did one back - we continued. He went longer, I went louder; we kept this up (not against regs!  ). By the time muster was called and before colors, we were dismissed! We had cleared the flight deck!  

But I avoid those foods that produce that reaction, now. And try to not be around others. I've learned. 

And anent the "F" word...that took a LOT of years to overcome. Military life is redolent with colorful language...about every 3rd or 4th word. 

I've never stuck my hands down my pants. I just don't get that! If I feel a need to "adjust" I find someplace not visible (or grin & bear it until I can). But that's infrequent, at best. 

Preso, have you thought about consolidating the remaining sauces? Of course, from your posts, it lilkely won't make a difference. 

I guess a major turn off for me would be bad hygeine. Bodily odors other than those appropriate to sexual excitement really don't do it for me. ugghh. If I've had a "busy" day and am sweaty, I'll take a shower when I get home. I may not use cologne (unless we're going out or something)...but will sometimes just because it smells good (never to cover up! which was the original purpose of cologne/perfume anyway).


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I go to have some cereal and there is less than a few drops left, but the container is still in the fridge and I already went to the store asking him if he needed anything. He did not say we were out of milk.
Stuff like that drives me crazy.


----------



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

If I didn't have a shirt on or was changing... my ex would say "ooo boobies" seriously he sounded like a 5 year old... biggest turn off ever... I finally told him if he called them that again I'd call his a weanie...


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

MsStacy said:


> twisting my nipples like he's trying to tune a radio...um...HELLO?


:iagree: :rofl: :lol:

thats too funny... i actually lol'ed out loud!


----------



## NothingMan (Jul 16, 2009)

amberlynn said:


> :iagree: :rofl: :lol:
> 
> thats too funny... i actually lol'ed out loud!


haha...tune in tokyo! See yall don't understand. We dont have boobies. We love the boobies. All the boobies. All the time. We can't help ourselves sometimes when we finally get to touch them. Though, I try to be more gentle these days. Maybe just some caressing rather then poking and twisting.



John


----------



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

:rofl::rofl::lol::rofl::rofl:
Ha ha... poking and twisting...yay...sounds like fun 
I don't know if I can say all the other names on this fourm, but for some reason the way he said boobies just made me cringe... he never even seemed that interested in them at other more appropriate times  ta ta's, boobs, the girls... grown up words


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Blonddeee, I would have said: just like campbells soup - mmm, mmm, good!  I don't like the tuning radio approach...I prefer to lick/suck one while GENTLY caressing the other one; then switch.  I'm sure you could google "terms for breasts"!  

Foreplay is NOT grabbing and pinching! It's a whole thing...making love, not just sex. Most guys don't get this; they just want to get off. They don't know what they're missing! Taking time with your SO is soooo much more rewarding! 

All things considered, there's often time for a quickie. With xgf, after she came out of the bathroom after waking up...I'd bend her over the edge of the bed, lick her a$$ and finger her G spot to one orgasm. She'd go to work with a nice smile!  (dang, I miss that) 

But crudeness is not a turn on, generally. In the BR, dirty talk is ok; outside, suggestive is ok (between a couple) but not vociferously. e.g. whispering in your SO's ear...you look good enough to eat and that makes me horny and I want to do you while you're bent over the edge of ??? or up against ??? is ok, yelling it is not!


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hacking and hocking in the bathroom before coming to bed. Blech!

And NOW you want to kiss? Not.


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

i've been in love twice in my life (and maybe a third time is just unfolding) and have never sweat the details or found fault with untasteful or peculiar habits.

i am as human as my love and so live and let live.


----------

